# Scatchet Head Race 2015



## joyinPNW (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's some footage from a few weeks ago--we were not on this boat, nor were we racing there. This is the Seattle to Whidbey Island area and it was blowing! Two boats dismasted, and many blown sails...enjoy!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looks like fun. We've been out in smoother water in wind like that with our full main, 150% genny and spinnaker up. Not going as fast as them though. Looks like they could have used a touch more vang for that extra 2 knots.


----------

